# Where to start at HBSP?



## sccamper (Aug 1, 2012)

Coming down to HBSP for a long weekend. Any suggestions on a go to area for my best chance for some fish? My daughter wants to pier fish one day. Which pier would be a good choice? I would also like to fish at the State Park. I would like to try the jetty but also want to fish the surf. Dont know how much time I will get to fish, which might be more productive? If I fish the surf, better at the beach access at the campground or the end of Jetty Rd.? Also dont know if it would be worth my time to try the board walk over the marsh creek behind the campground? Im not wanting to target any one type of fish, just want to try to catch something. Ive got some mullet for cut bait and a minnow trap to try to catch some bait. Likely buy some bait the day we pier fish. Hope someone can help me narrow down my options. Thanks

edit: btw, this will be only the second time ever to fish salt water. Only have fresh water in the Upstate. Ive got more great info from this site than Ill ever be able to use in four days, thanks to everyone.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

For a long weekend, you might be giving yourself too many options.I have not fished here in a few years, I pulled in at MB at 10:00 tonight. I think that the jetty at HBSP is a really good option. I am going to fish the pier because it is easy, not much planning, not much hauling, not much work,no need to buy a license. I am going to fish all day, good or bad, so if there is action I am there and ready. If I feel really energetic when I wake up, I might change that to the jetty, but it takes more planning and a fishing license as well as a long walk. I am not a local and I have not fished here in years, but I used to fish here a lot. I have been seeking local help so I don't waste too much time moving around. Get a good location, a good plan, stick with it. don't waste your short trip bouncing around instead of fishing. That would my two cents, and that might be all that it's worth.

ETF


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

I fish HBSP a lot. I have tried the jetty and if you are up for the walk its ok. If not the surf there is usually very productive too. I go to the north parking lot it the beach. This time of year you can go either way north or south. There should be no swimmers to get in your way. I have caught whiting, pomps, redfish, rays, sharks, black drums, lady fish and spots from the surf. So there are a variety. I use shrimp fresh, salted, sand fleas cut bait, and the artificial blood worms. Each caught different things at different times. It is very peaceful and no one to really bother u on the north end. 

The jetty is a little over a mile walk from that entrance. I have caught sharks, whiting but lots of people swear by it. Blues sheephead and drums. For me the walk is not worth it but some love it. Good luck


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

The jetty is just too long of a walk...JMOP


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

A few weeks ago I would have said make the walk to the jetties, but right now you may be just as well off going to one of the piers here. They are catching some good sized black drum and other good eating fish...I will be at the state park pier friday, so when I get home I will post a report and put up some pics. That is if i didnt just jinx my self...


----------



## mikeyloo (Jul 23, 2010)

Bull redfish are in the surf down here in Charleston. Cut mullet chunks or blue crab chunks are the best bait. Is anyone catching reds up yonder?


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

mikeyloo said:


> Bull redfish are in the surf down here in Charleston. Cut mullet chunks or blue crab chunks are the best bait. Is anyone catching reds up yonder?


unfortunently I have not got into any big bull reds yet, nor have a seen any being landed.


----------



## sccamper (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I know we are fishing one of the local piers one day. Might be all the more my daughter will want to do. I will be fishing at park with or with out her at least one day, may be my only chance though. If I had a much better chance at the jetty, I would not hesitate to makje the walk. Sounds like I might as well save the walk and have more time with bait in the surf. Hope I can get out more but it is a family vacation, wife dont fish.


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

sccamper said:


> Thanks for the help. I know we are fishing one of the local piers one day. Might be all the more my daughter will want to do. I will be fishing at park with or with out her at least one day, may be my only chance though. If I had a much better chance at the jetty, I would not hesitate to makje the walk. Sounds like I might as well save the walk and have more time with bait in the surf. Hope I can get out more but it is a family vacation, wife dont fish.


When I met my wife she refused to go fish with me, I bought her a bright pink pole, with a pink reel, and pink line, now she dont mind going fishing most the time. I hate it some times because she will usually get the bigger fish when we go then I never hear the end of it and when you run out to the gulf stream and have a 2 hr run back in and everyone on the boat is busting your balls about it you think why did I buy that first pole....oh ya so I can go fish more.


----------



## sccamper (Aug 1, 2012)

I am very lucky to have a wife that doesnt mind me going fishing, backpacking or hanging out with some buddies. We camp as a family a good bit. But she aint hiking or sleeping on the ground. She likes the pull on a fishing rod but wont bait, hook, unhook or touch anything. And anything that is caught when she is with me is to be released unharmed.(bambi lover). She dont mind me going and I dont mind leaving her at home. Works good.

Stopped by a buddies house tonight and he gave me some more mullet. Now I should be ready to go. Had to remove some stuff out of the camper to fit more fishing gear. And an extra cooler, just in case the fish are on.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

I saw a guy get broken off on a good one at the pier today, I did not see the fish, he was 50 feet away. He said he saw it. I did not see anyone targeting red drum. I did not throw any cut bait until after 3:00. Too busy with smaller stuff.

ETF


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

The previous comment was a response to mikeloo about big drum. I didn't hit the quote hard enough I guess.

ETF


----------



## sccamper (Aug 1, 2012)

I didnt have any luck on this trip. Caught a crab from the 2nd Ave pier while fishing with my daughter. Got to fish the surf at Huntington, two mornings and once late afternoon. Only had a couple hours each time to surf fish, stayed on the pier for almost 4 hours. Thanks for all the info Ive got from the boards.


----------

